# Wtf happened to SST? Steroidsourcetalk



## idkmanijdk (Dec 11, 2020)

I’d been using a source from SST (Steroidsourcetalk) called lock and load labs for a couple years now and now the forum is gone. Any insight? I’ve seen some of you recommend against SST, but I’ve had good experience there.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 11, 2020)

Went to pull a price list from X-Peptides the other day and noticed that as well, I don't think steroid source talk had much traffic these days.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 11, 2020)

My experience with Steroid source talk was good communication and T/A from the two sources I used.

However, either they were underdosed or I’m an extremely low responder.

colonial labs and dragon ordnance. Same packaging, same shipping origin, same batch numbers, same number results.

I did Dragon after suspicion of Colonial and was sad to see they’re likely one and the same.


----------



## idkmanijdk (Dec 11, 2020)

Interesting. I used a few from there; southern compounds and lock and load. Southern was way underdosed but lock and load was very legit. Their test, tren, var, dbol, adex were all spot on. Customer service was great as well. Very bummed that the site is gone. I might try and shoot them an email on tutanota and see if they’re still active. Lol. Then again might be too risky.


----------



## KevinD (Dec 12, 2020)

there is a guy reporting websites to their domains maybe he shut it down not sure if thats the reason.


----------



## Mandarb (Dec 14, 2020)

Those are the 2 I was using as well. I actually tried to order from SC and saw it was shut down. Then recently went to SST and was also shut down. I just made a L&LL order but the tracking isn’t updating. Hopefully I didn’t get ripped. The rep is still responding timely though and saying we will give it a few days then make it right if it got lost.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 14, 2020)

KevinD said:


> there is a guy reporting websites to their domains maybe he shut it down not sure if thats the reason.



Is that still going on?  That scam has been going on for well over a year now


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 14, 2020)

Never heard of SST unless it's referencing my shitbox dct transmission.


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Dec 15, 2020)

They seem to be fine for good.


----------



## mirahan (Dec 15, 2020)

I am also a SST refugee. I don't want to use my guys from there .... no more bloods being posted/no more accountability. 
I got burned on the southerncompounding exit scam, so I am leery of anything from that board at all. Bye bye to all them.


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Dec 15, 2020)

mirahan said:


> I am also a SST refugee. I don't want to use my guys from there .... no more bloods being posted/no more accountability.
> I got burned on the southerncompounding exit scam, so I am leery of anything from that board at all. Bye bye to all them.



I'll miss the testing over there.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 15, 2020)

What was the moniker for the acronym, SST? Super-Saiyan Training?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 15, 2020)

How about you all make this your home, make friends and watch good things happen for you!


----------



## casemiro45 (Dec 16, 2020)

after finding out SST was down I felt some what lost, but after reading some of the aggressive convos on this forum I feel like I'm home


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 16, 2020)

casemiro45 said:


> after finding out SST was down I felt some what lost, but after reading some of the aggressive convos on this forum I feel like I'm home



The difference with this board then most others is nobody is here ripping people off!


----------



## mirahan (Dec 17, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> What was the moniker for the acronym, SST? Super-Saiyan Training?


Steroid Source Talk. Yeah, I know, with a name like that on a forum, it's no wonder I got caught up in an exit scam. 
I'd been out of the game for a while, and it was the first thing that came up.

SF Giants - I will do just that, sir! I like this place already. Seems like a good brotherhood.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 17, 2020)

The guys here are more helpful than SST. I just got the vibe that some of them were Alt Accounts.


----------



## SavageMass (Dec 19, 2020)

Steroidsourcetalk changed the domain. Its still up. Not saying you should go back. Things look pretty legit here. I'll probably use them till I can build a rep and get plugged in here


----------



## mirahan (Dec 21, 2020)

SavageMass said:


> They changed the domain. Its still up. Not saying you should go back. Things look pretty legit here. I'll probably use them till I can build a rep and get plugged in here



That's the thing .... It's so hard to get plugged in. For years I've wondered why boards didn't force users to doxx themselves. I'd send my license and address to someone so they can check me out if they are concerned that I am LE .... but for Pete's sake, I bet 10% or more of the gear users on these boards ARE LE. If I did happen to be LE, I'd want to be three times as strong and 10 times the cardio capacity of my adversarial meth head, too.


----------



## idkmanijdk (Dec 21, 2020)

mirahan said:


> That's the thing .... It's so hard to get plugged in. For years I've wondered why boards didn't force users to doxx themselves. I'd send my license and address to someone so they can check me out if they are concerned that I am LE .... but for Pete's sake, I bet 10% or more of the gear users on these boards ARE LE. If I did happen to be LE, I'd want to be three times as strong and 10 times the cardio capacity of my adversarial meth head, too.



lol I used to buy from a guy who was LE. Also have LE friends on steroid source talk forum who are on gear. Really brutal holding onto a reliable source in the US.


----------



## mugzy (Dec 21, 2020)

mirahan said:


> That's the thing .... It's so hard to get plugged in. For years I've wondered why boards didn't force users to doxx themselves. I'd send my license and address to someone so they can check me out if they are concerned that I am LE .... but for Pete's sake, I bet 10% or more of the gear users on these boards ARE LE. If I did happen to be LE, I'd want to be three times as strong and 10 times the cardio capacity of my adversarial meth head, too.



Really? And for years I've wondered why members just didn't participate more in the community and build trust within the forum. Anything works if you do.

we do not have the time or resources to be doing background checks on members.


----------



## mirahan (Dec 21, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Really? And for years I've wondered why members just didn't participate more in the community and build trust within the forum. Anything works if you do.
> 
> we do not have the time or resources to be doing background checks on members.



I guess the thing is, that's the way this has been done for years .... 16 to 18 year old toddlers come on these boards and act like tough guys, parrot some bro science, then build an account to 500 posts and start ordering gear, because, hey, they are vet now!

I don't know. Just seems like an old system that really doesn't accomplish much aside from keeping a source from gaining a new customer until said customer parrots enough bro science.


----------



## Jacoebb123 (Dec 23, 2020)

I used to use sxrep and colonial labs but now they both are not responding to my emails. I’m almost out of my trt can anyone help


----------



## Mhenshaw (Dec 23, 2020)

Here you go Jacoebb, https://www.webmd.com/men/features/low-testosterone-how-to-talk-to-your-doctor


----------



## mugzy (Dec 23, 2020)

mirahan said:


> I guess the thing is, that's the way this has been done for years .... 16 to 18 year old toddlers come on these boards and act like tough guys, parrot some bro science, then build an account to 500 posts and start ordering gear, because, hey, they are vet now!
> 
> I don't know. Just seems like an old system that really doesn't accomplish much aside from keeping a source from gaining a new customer until said customer parrots enough bro science.



So mirahan what makes a person a "vet"? I don't know what board has 16-18 year old vets however its not this one.

What make you a vet? Have you ever done the work to become a veteran? Are you currently a veteran somewhere... if so pm me the link.


----------



## mediocre1645 (Dec 30, 2020)

idkmanijdk said:


> I’d been using a source from SST called lock and load labs for a couple years now and now the forum is gone. Any insight? I’ve seen some of you recommend against SST, but I’ve had good experience there.



I'm actually in the EXACT same boat. I used to go to TSC (thesourcecheck) which seemed pretty legit. I don't think I ever got scammed there despite using 3-4 sources over >5 years. I don't remember why I left, I think maybe the site was down, but i checked out SST and chose lock and load. Two successful orders in 2019-2020 and even had over-dosed test. I've got enough test to last me a few months but wanted to get a few things, some of which L&LL doesn't carry; I went to SST to make sure they were still legit and poof, SST was gone. 

Every forum has the folks who say "do your research" and "make yourself known on this board"...I've mostly lurked all of these boards so I don't have any reputation to speak of. In doing research it's near impossible to find sources with the same confidence that TSC or SST gave, since they have (HAD) polling, bloodwork, etc. So I guess I'm going to try L&LL for a few things (var, adex, maybe test just in case), make some posts on here (about what, I'm not sure), and either roll the dice on a dicey source or maybe someone will be kind enough to PM me for some sources for cutting compounds (I have no shame).


----------



## mugzy (Dec 30, 2020)

mediocre1645 said:


> I'm actually in the EXACT same boat. I used to go to TSC (thesourcecheck) which seemed pretty legit. I don't think I ever got scammed there despite using 3-4 sources over >5 years. I don't remember why I left, I think maybe the site was down, but i checked out SST and chose lock and load. Two successful orders in 2019-2020 and even had over-dosed test. I've got enough test to last me a few months but wanted to get a few things, some of which L&LL doesn't carry; I went to SST to make sure they were still legit and poof, SST was gone.
> 
> Every forum has the folks who say "do your research" and "make yourself known on this board"...I've mostly lurked all of these boards so I don't have any reputation to speak of. In doing research it's near impossible to find sources with the same confidence that TSC or SST gave, since they have (HAD) polling, bloodwork, etc. So I guess I'm going to try L&LL for a few things (var, adex, maybe test just in case), make some posts on here (about what, I'm not sure), and either roll the dice on a dicey source or maybe someone will be kind enough to PM me for some sources for cutting compounds (I have no shame).



I think Zeus just couldn’t continue to get paying members at TSC. Big bench disappeared and rawdeal is here most days.


----------



## Mandarb (Dec 30, 2020)

mediocre1645 said:


> I'm actually in the EXACT same boat. I used to go to TSC (thesourcecheck) which seemed pretty legit. I don't think I ever got scammed there despite using 3-4 sources over >5 years. I don't remember why I left, I think maybe the site was down, but i checked out SST and chose lock and load. Two successful orders in 2019-2020 and even had over-dosed test. I've got enough test to last me a few months but wanted to get a few things, some of which L&LL doesn't carry; I went to SST to make sure they were still legit and poof, SST was gone.
> 
> Every forum has the folks who say "do your research" and "make yourself known on this board"...I've mostly lurked all of these boards so I don't have any reputation to speak of. In doing research it's near impossible to find sources with the same confidence that TSC or SST gave, since they have (HAD) polling, bloodwork, etc. So I guess I'm going to try L&LL for a few things (var, adex, maybe test just in case), make some posts on here (about what, I'm not sure), and either roll the dice on a dicey source or maybe someone will be kind enough to PM me for some sources for cutting compounds (I have no shame).


the verified bloodwork was a huge win over at SST. It looks like it’s back up though under a different domain. Regardless of finding new sources UG here seems full of pretty cool people, so I decided to attempt delve into the community here. Learn some new stuff and help people along the way.


----------



## mediocre1645 (Dec 30, 2020)

Mandarb said:


> the verified bloodwork was a huge win over at SST. It looks like it’s back up though under a different domain. Regardless of finding new sources UG here seems full of pretty cool people, so I decided to attempt delve into the community here. Learn some new stuff and help people along the way.




I found an address that was similar to the previous SST, but when I went looking it seemed really lame. If you say it's the same (or similar) forum, google must not be bringing it up for me. In any case it seems like this board has a lot to offer - I used to be a regular on bb(dot)com's powerlifting forum and eventually came to know many of the regulars in real life. It was really useful at the time for a lot of reasons, but as a whole, bb(dot)com forums have become pretty bad, and obviously don't offer topics of conversation that cover all of my interests in fitness.


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 30, 2020)

mugzy said:


> I think Zeus just couldn’t continue to get paying members at TSC. Big bench disappeared and rawdeal is here most days.



I don't remember the handle "mediocre1645," but I had pretty much phased myself off TSC around 2014 I think. When I got there BigBench was 1 of 5(?) Mods, and all but Lurch left at roughly the same time in 2012.  Never knew why, may have just been coincidence.  That put Zeus in such a bind that he asked me to Mod, Summer of 2012.  Lurch was pretty much inactive, so I was in effect struggling with on-the-job training myself.  I did sorta know stuff, but a Mod must blend teacher and policeman in his approach, and it was getting my blend right that I struggled with.  I twisted in the wind solo for a few months before Zeus  finally added 3 more to help.

My main claim to fame is that 1 of the 3 was Bigwhite, Ron Roginsky ... he seemed to be the major player of 3 in the UXL bust reports.  He was apparently building his business unbeknownst to the rest of us, but I've always wondered if a fear that Bigwhite's bust leading back to TSC might have influenced Zeus too.  I do not know if UXL was ever listed among TSC's sources; I was long gone by then.


----------



## mediocre1645 (Dec 30, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> I don't remember the handle "mediocre1645," but I had pretty much phased myself off TSC around 2014 I think. When I got there BigBench was 1 of 5(?) Mods, and all but Lurch left at roughly the same time in 2012.  Never knew why, may have just been coincidence.  That put Zeus in such a bind that he asked me to Mod, Summer of 2012.  Lurch was pretty much inactive, so I was in effect struggling with on-the-job training myself.  I did sorta know stuff, but a Mod must blend teacher and policeman in his approach, and it was getting my blend right that I struggled with.  I twisted in the wind solo for a few months before Zeus  finally added 3 more to help.
> 
> My main claim to fame is that 1 of the 3 was Bigwhite, Ron Roginsky ... he seemed to be the major player of 3 in the UXL bust reports.  He was apparently building his business unbeknownst to the rest of us, but I've always wondered if a fear that Bigwhite's bust leading back to TSC might have influenced Zeus too.  I do not know if UXL was ever listed among TSC's sources; I was long gone by then.




I'm pretty sure I had the same or similar handle, could have been my bb(dot)com handle too. I did not post much, maybe only 100 posts from 2008 to 2016. There were stints of years at a time where I was inactive, I'd usually do 1-2 orders a year, and found some local sources in there as well. Interesting story, I was fairly ignorant to that kinda stuff. Shame that one is gone. The membership fee was a pain back then (poor grad student) but I wouldn't mind paying it now


----------



## mirahan (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm not a veteran on any discussion board. I have a life to attend to that precludes me from racking up 1,000s of posts as some kind of badge of honor. So, there is no link to PM you. 

What would make a person a 'vet'? Pictures of a well built physique. A history of blood work posted and substances used over a period of time. What else would qualify someone as a vet? If your answer is merely post count, I think that falls way short.

I liked the model SST used for sources. There was an anecdotal thread as well as a bloodwork posting thread. Members would also randomly test a sources gear as well. That is the best system I have seen. The idea that a source is somehow protected from LE and noobies by making members lurk around and post bullshit accomplishes what exactly?



mugzy said:


> So mirahan what makes a person a "vet"? I don't know what board has 16-18 year old vets however its not this one.
> 
> What make you a vet? Have you ever done the work to become a veteran? Are you currently a veteran somewhere... if so pm me the link.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 2, 2021)

I still have my Camaro SS. Seems legit


----------



## astartes (Jan 31, 2021)

Yah. I saw that. I pinged the domain for local... but it is showing multiple locations in the US. Makes me leery. I never should have gotten out of the game. 7 years, and all my old references and sources are gone. Sciroxx, Helios, HHH, etc etc. Killing me ha!


----------



## astartes (Jan 31, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Really? And for years I've wondered why members just didn't participate more in the community and build trust within the forum. Anything works if you do.
> 
> we do not have the time or resources to be doing background checks on members.



Amen to this. Took me 8 months to build trust first time around.


----------



## astartes (Jan 31, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I think Zeus just couldn’t continue to get paying members at TSC. Big bench disappeared and rawdeal is here most days.



Man that brings me back. I got to be pretty good friends with Lurch and BigBench. I'm really sorry to hear about the demise of that site.


----------



## cyclist5000 (Aug 23, 2021)

idkmanijdk said:


> lol I used to buy from a guy who was LE. Also have LE friends on steroid source talk who are on gear. Really brutal holding onto a reliable source in the US.


Do you know of any current reliable ones in the US?


----------



## quackattack (Aug 23, 2021)

cyclist5000 said:


> Do you know of any current reliable ones in the US?


This isn't a source board but we would be happy to have you stick around.  Go to the following link and make an introduction with your age, diet, lifting experience, and current program.





						New Members Introductions
					

Why don't you introduce yourself like a normal person.



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## cyclist5000 (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

